# Brown & Sharpe 2lb Surface Grinder



## Nebraska Kirk (Dec 17, 2015)

I found this surface grinder on Craig's List. Description says it is  a Brown & Sharpe 2LB. It has a 6x18 magnetic chuck. Machine was restored and updated to a 2hp 220v single phase motor, asking price is $750.  My question, is this something that is worth getting? I don't know much about these machines and I can't think of anything I would use it for at the moment, but maybe in the future? Your comments and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 17, 2015)

I feel your dilemma. I don't have any need for one, either, but I want one. Go figure. I've been watching a couple of Rockwells in my area, in about the same price range.

If you've got the cash and the room for it, I say yes!


----------



## chips&more (Dec 17, 2015)

What are you waiting for?

edit: And 2LB is not a typo. It’s actually the model number. And maybe check it out when running/testing it. One phase motors tend to not  run as smooth as 3 phase motors do. So that could telegraph into the grind finish.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 17, 2015)

Nebraska Kirk said:


> I found this surface grinder on Craig's List. Description says it is  a Brown & Sharpe 2LB. It has a 6x18 magnetic chuck. Machine was restored and updated to a 2hp 220v single phase motor, asking price is $750.  My question, is this something that is worth getting? I don't know much about these machines and I can't think of anything I would use it for at the moment, but maybe in the future? Your comments and suggestions are welcome!
> 
> View attachment 116771


That is a quite old machine, but looks to be nicely cleaned up, much better looking than what is usually for sale.  The table lifts right off surface grinders, so take a look at the ways to see if they look good and/or if they have been re-scraped.  Sometimes "restorations" are just cosmetic and the machine remains clapped out beneath the lipstick.  If that grinder was close to me I would be all over it.  Grind something or have the owner grind something if you are not familiar with surface grinders.  Listen for a smooth running spindle and smoothly sliding ways that don't get tight at the ends of their travel.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks like a basement shop, it might need to be partially disassembled to get it out of there...


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Dec 17, 2015)

Holy smokes!  Grab that baby and bring it home!!  It looks like a lot of care and effort went into the machine.  Of course paint can used to cover up a lot of misuse and wear.  Often you don't see the magnetic chuck included in the sale, which is a very expensive add on. So it might be a nice acquisition.

I would use a surface grinder to make nice flat, polished surfaces in parts. Particularly when maintaining or rebuilding old machines. For example grinding tables on mills flat, or refurbishing/polishing main rods on model steam engines, cleaning up surface putting and  rust etc.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 17, 2015)

You don't own one, therefore you need one.   Looks like is good deal if it is in good condition.  That electromagnet chuck is worth the price of the grinder.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 17, 2015)

http://www.lathes.co.uk/brown&sharpeno2grinder/index.html


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 17, 2015)

What? you haven't gone and picked that up yet?


----------



## Jason Annen (Dec 17, 2015)

I know what you mean.  I looked at them for months, and I finally picked one up in a package deal a few weeks back.  Word of possible caution, my machine is an old Reid, its much heavier than it looks, like 1600 lbs.  You may want to check into the weight, so you don't have any issues moving it..  Also surface grinders are cheap, while the accessories are expensive.

If you have the room and cash, I would at least go look at it.

Jason


----------



## David VanNorman (Dec 18, 2015)

It is too far for me to go or I would at least look at it. If nothing else you might make a friend.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 18, 2015)

Like the others I'd be on it in a flash. You can bet if it's good it won't last long , the cheap resellers aren't on it cause it's in the just right price range . Yupp I've been looking and trying to get one for a year or so. When I have the money none around .


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 18, 2015)

I didn't know I needed one, but I found a small one in nice condition last summer, and brought it home. I cleaned it up and rolled it into the corner until I found a project.





  So a few weeks ago I bought a beat-up angle-lok 6" milling vise. The sliding surfaces were corroded and dipped, the whole thing looked awful, but i just wanted it for a bench vise.  I ran the stone across those slideways a fe times and was very pleased with the result.  Now I see all kinds of things that can benefit from a pass or two.  I even thought about sharpening my electric razor's blades with it.








The finish isn't perfect, probably from using the wrong stone. But for the purpose I was fine with it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes, AR1911, looks like you are getting some chatter there.  Check the balance and lateral runout of the stone as well, and look for play in the machine.  Still, it looks pretty good, way better than it probably did new!  Turn it over and do the bottom as well to make both sides nice and parallel.  And the jaws, and the...    8^)


----------



## Jason Annen (Dec 18, 2015)

That's a nice little machine.  I wanted a smaller one, but I got a really good deal, $450.  Needs to be cleaned up, and I will probably do a complete tear down and repaint next year.






Jason


----------



## Nebraska Kirk (Dec 18, 2015)

I am afraid I waited a little too long... it appears to be sold.....


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nebraska Kirk said:


> I am afraid I waited a little too long... it appears to be sold.....


I wouldn't sweat it.  I probably would have passed that one up. Bigger than I would have wanted, and a little high. I gave $400 for mine, and it's about the ideal size for me. Production shops don't have much use for the little ones, but hobbyists do.
    Keep in mind as you look, extra stones and especially the stone adapters to fit the machine add a lot of value. The adapters for mine run about $60 new, and only one company makes them.   Also try to get a stone dressing fixture with it. I had to make one, took about an hour using a diamond point I had in the scrap bin.


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 18, 2015)

Bob Korves said:


> Turn it over and do the bottom as well to make both sides nice and parallel.  And the jaws, and the...    8^)



It's plenty good enough for a bench vise. If it ends up on a mill I'll finish the job.


----------

